# General > Politics >  The Future of the 3 Isles is being decided in London

## caltonjock

https://caltonjock.com/2016/04/09/th...erendum-part1/

----------


## sids

> https://caltonjock.com/2016/04/09/th...erendum-part1/


That's more than 3.

I think you're mad and you're posting a load of rubbish.

----------


## caltonjock

wait for part 2. Wir Shetland have given their support to Hamish Scott. Now there's a surprise.

----------


## rob murray

> wait for part 2. Wir Shetland have given their support to Hamish Scott. Now there's a surprise.


Wht dont you target Stroma with your "information"

----------

